# All ready for the off, I think.



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

....well, the MH is washed and polished, new tyres fitted, oil and filter changed, french gas bottles fitted, water tank filled, loo flushed and charged, food and clothing loaded, spare fuel filter, alternator belt, power steering belt, spare nature pure filter bought all stowed away, can't think of anything I have forgotten, oh yeah three months supply of dog food loaded, three months of medications. Off saturday, first stop a nice MCC pub site at Alton, free if we eat which we had planned to do, then north round M25 stop off to see son and then Black Horse CC site Folkeston ready for the train monday morning....jolly well hope thats it!

curlyboy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They have been known to sell dog food in France Curlyboy...... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have a brilliant time

We are packing for 3-4 weeks in Scotland as we have to be back the beginning of June

B***** teeth implants

Didn't think they would take this long

But it's messed up our usual 8 weeks in Europe

Still that smile :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

Yep we're off too next Tuesday for 56 days. Heading through France to Spain. Looking forward to the journey and the rests in between.


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Just for information guys,I am sure you have done your homework but next Wednesday and Thursday are Bank holidays here,plus the 20th.
Just thought worth mentioning.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> They have been known to sell dog food in France Curlyboy...... :roll:
> 
> Ray.


Ray, he wouldn't touch it when he was well only butchers tripe

Now doesn't matter

He only eats freshly cooked chicken and brown rice

He would eat anything edible or not

But he is really fantastic on home cooked food since the amputation of most of his intestines

aldra


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info. We are crossing on 20th for six weeks first couple of nights in Belgium. We always stay pre crossing at Black Horse and eat over the road at the pub.

Steve


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Ready for the off*

Hi,
Yep we are hopefully off, Portsmouth to St Malo, on Sat evening. Haven't planned where to go. Might go to south Brittany to start with. The new van needs lots of prepping up. Just put in the stuff for the scooter and organising all the chairs , tables and all the stuff we will need. Lin has been busy inside organising everything that we have expected to be on hand from our previous vans. The dog knows that something is up as we keep finding him in Lins mum and dad next door!!! Away for 5weeks away possibly ending up down in Roses.

Cheers....... Ned


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > They have been known to sell dog food in France Curlyboy...... :roll:
> ...


Ahhhhhhh, sounds like Shadow has managed to get you to spoil him Sandra. Clever or what???
Now how can I convince Prue I need a chip diet.???

Ray.


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

baldeagle7470 said:


> Just for information guys,I am sure you have done your homework but next Wednesday and Thursday are Bank holidays here,plus the 20th.
> Just thought worth mentioning.


Tks for the headsup. Just checked with Auchan Calais website. They are open on Wed 8th May, closed 9th and open 20th.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

raynipper said:


> They have been known to sell dog food in France Curlyboy...... :roll:
> 
> Ray.


....thanks Ray, but we like to keep him on the same diet, don't want a bout of the "squirts" in the MH unless we can get BETA Maintenance now in France which we haven't been able in the past.

curlyboy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Curlyboy.
I obviously don't know the choice of food but again it's quite possibly marketed under a similar label in France. What is it?

Ray.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi, which MCC site is that in Alton? Is it the Three Horseshoes?
Thanks Iain


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

CurlyBoy - and the bottle opener and corkscrew .......?

Have you got the latest Vets List?

http://goo.gl/maps/qyxi6


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

baldeagle7470 said:


> Just for information guys,I am sure you have done your homework but next Wednesday and Thursday are Bank holidays here,plus the 20th.
> Just thought worth mentioning.


Oh s**t forgot about that, will anywhere be open for fuel on Thursday or is it worth filling up on this side of the water.


----------



## Melchior (May 3, 2013)

It sounds really lovely, have a great time  Gotta say I'm a little envious but looking forward to our trip in a few weeks.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

iconnor said:


> Hi, which MCC site is that in Alton? Is it the Three Horseshoes?
> Thanks Iain


Yes, haven't been before but it seems convenient stop for us.
curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Hi Curlyboy.
> I obviously don't know the choice of food but again it's quite possibly marketed under a similar label in France. What is it?
> 
> Ray.


hi Ray, yes it is Beta maintenance for older dogs, hence the reason for not wanting to change.

curlyboy


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Froggy,it's Ascension Day,Am not sure what you would find open,depends where you are crossing,the automated pumps do seem to be accepting more UK credit cards and some supermarkets do now open on these holidays but sorry cannot advise further.
BE.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> CurlyBoy - and the bottle opener and corkscrew .......?
> 
> Have you got the latest Vets List?
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/qyxi6


.....thanks,we've got three corkscrews :lol: :lol: :lol: just in case!!! We always use the vet at Calais 'cos she knows us and the dog, and very convenient as we stop on the aire for a few days, until it is shut that is :roll: :roll:

curlyboy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can everybody stop going off on trips to France!! What am I going to do huh? Stuck here for what feels like a life sentence!!

Its going to be even more difficult now as the van will be back from its annual repair of all the things I broke on the last trip and the scooter is up and running again and through its test!

Mrs D wont let me out in the van but now I know Aldra is off to Scotland I might follow her on the bike and chase her across a few Cairngorms or whatever they call them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wouldn't bother Love,

The rain clouds are already gathering and we usually can't see the Lochs for the mist rising up and the rain falling down :lol: :lol: 

still one never knows could be a heat wave   

Aldra


----------

